# Trying to wait for CEDIA



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I trying to hold off buying a projector. This is going to be the first one I ever owned. I converted my basement into a dedicated theater room and now the wait is killing me.

Been looking at a jvc rs 45 and a epson 6010 but trying to hold off to see what's new coming out anyone else feeling the urge?


----------



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

i think panasonic is coming out with a new projector pretty soon
i think its the PT AE8000
the JVC RS45 and the EPSON 6010 are two fine projectors
if it was me i would buy right now ,enjoy it and upgrade in a few years


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO the only reason to wait for the newer models is in the hopes that older models will suddenly become more affordable. Im not sure thats always the case but it sounds plausable. I think this thought pattern is of greater benefit for those looking in the used market, theres always owners who upgrade often and must have the latest and greatest often, i love to capitalize and buy their old gear! :laugh:

Im partial to the JVC (obviously) but both are excellent choices. No, i would pull the trigger on either and get it done and over with and would not give cedia the time of day!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Check the prices of the RS45 on amazon... You can't beat it... It's a great PJ. Unless you are die-hard, have to have, 3D (which is probably something they'll try to improve upon). But at those prices... Buy and enjoy!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

TypeA said:


> IMO the only reason to wait for the newer models is in the hopes that older models will suddenly become more affordable. Im not sure thats always the case but it sounds plausable. I think this thought pattern is of greater benefit for those looking in the used market, theres always owners who upgrade often and must have the latest and greatest often, i love to capitalize and buy their old gear! :laugh:
> 
> Im partial to the JVC (obviously) but both are excellent choices. No, i would pull the trigger on either and get it done and over with and would not give cedia the time of day!


I had missed the old model - new model crossover ... But when I bought the rs45 it was hard to find the older models cheaper... In fact, many of the older models came up more expensive on net searches. I wondered if the price dive happened before the new models were announced... With the old models being pulled once the new ones were out?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I know I'm hoping prices will drop a little more. I just finished my front stage for my theater and still have to recess shelves into the wall. 

I wish I could see the jvc in person but no shops have it around here


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I purchased it blind... Didn't have a showroom nearby my home either. It is really fantastic... I created a comparison thread between the panasonic ae-7000u and the rs45. It's in the projector section. Of course they are just my impressions - with my needs in mind - but you might find it helpful.

Also, check out the reviews on trustedreviews.com


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

(oops... Hit send by accident! ;-)

Also, read the review on hometheater.com. You might need to search for the JVC x30 (as opposed to the rs45)... The x30 is the consumer designation given to the RS45.

You can call, directly, some of the sellers on Amazon and talk to them about their return policies. The company I bought from had a very lenient policy, basically: you don't like it, return it for a full refund within 30 days.

At the end of the day... If you primarily are looking for 2D watching, it's probably impossible to beat the RS45 at the $2500 price point.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I will have to take a look at your thread later tonight . For now off to fill the stage with sand yikes


----------



## mppatt01 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm waiting until after CEDIA and possibly until the end of the year.. of course I'm looking to upgrade. If I had theater sans projector, I think waiting would be too much to bear.

Too much new stuff comes out and technology moves fast enough that being this close, why not?


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Probably end of sept or October I will make my purchase. So far looking like a epson 6010


----------

